# Entrance Exam



## cirenehoc (Jan 2, 2010)

I have an exam to begin an apprenticeship with the Los Angeles Department of Water and Power next week and was wondering if there's anything specific I should be preparing for. I'm fairly good at construction math and have a good mechanical aptitude. Should I take note for questions regarding electric theory, parallel/series circuits, first aid, etc. I keep hearing it's mostly just basic algebra and reading comprehension, but want to cover all my bases. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't let them trick you when they ask questions about square turds going through round sieves


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

A strong back and a weak mind is all you need to be a lineman. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> A strong back and a weak mind is all you need to be a lineman. :thumbsup:


 :yawn: :laughing:


----------



## cirenehoc (Jan 2, 2010)

This sounds promising. So there's nothing really to worry about? 

How about climbing ability, do a lotta guys go in with a very timid climb? I've got a confident hitchhike/2 step if that's any bonus. 

I'm pretty sure they don't freeclimb at that department, I have no problem with freeclimbing as well. Not sure if it would be a pro or con to mention it at the interview.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only utility hiring in my area gives you a three part test. One is written, and is from the Edison Electric Institute, I believe. It's more or less a general aptitude test. The second one is a physical fitness test, where they have you perform some strength tests on some machines and run on a treadmill. The third part, they take you up on a highline truck and try to see if you get scared or puke. After you're in, they teach you everything you need to know. They're mainly trying to figure out, in the beginning, if you're of average intelligence, are reasonably fit, and if you're scared of heights. Oh, you'll no doubt have to pee in a cup too.

Strong back, weak mind. Yeah, that about sums it up. Utilities like farm boys.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Assuming you're going in to the lineman end of it and not the water end, here are a few things a POCO looks for;

1) Since a lot of linemen retire at the same POCO they started with, they'll be looking for long-term commitment.

2) Climbing poles is pretty rare these days, especially in a big city. They're more interested if whether or not you remember to put on your harness before getting into the bucket truck. I'd mention something to the effect that you're comfortable with heights, but also have a deep respect for safety. 

3) There's a chamraderie with linemen that simply doesn't exist among inside wiremen. Lifelong friendships with the guys you work with. You'll take a horrible amount of abuse during your apprenticeship, partly to prove that you're worthy of being 'one of us'. Show some backbone, but never be arrogant.

4) You can ask about wages if you want to, but linemen make pretty good money. 

5) Every time the weather turns bad, you'll be called in. Make sure they know that you're always available, and can handle lousy weather.

Best of luck, linework can be a rewarding lifelong career.

Rob


----------



## cirenehoc (Jan 2, 2010)

Alright, thanks for all the responses. I have just one more question, does anybody know how long I can expect the written test to be, what kind of time limit would they usually give?


----------

